# problem of colors in photoshop



## grosloulou (Dec 14, 2014)

hallo,
i haveretouched pictures in lr
i modify in photoshop cc with prefer embedde pofile prophoto
i retouch, i make selection with pen tool,... and come back to lr
ok
beautiful warm colors,...
i have a psd, no idea which color space when i saved

i create a new document in photoshop rgb 16bits do not manage colr profile or srgb,... and make file import of the previous psd (only layer wih the selection) and the result is awful my warm cakes are very "grey"

i don't see options to convert my selection into srgb,... to recover my wrm colors

can you help me ?

i absolutely need to provide psd with the selected cake on empty backgraound

br
marc


----------



## grosloulou (Dec 16, 2014)

any tip ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm following what you're doing.  It does sound like you're having a problem with color spaces.  The initial PSD is likely ProPhoto RGB, from what you've said.  And sounds like you're cutting and pasting into an sRGB or not color managed document.  You don't want to do that, clearly.

What color space does the finished file need to be?


----------



## grosloulou (Dec 18, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'm not sure I'm following what you're doing.  It does sound like you're having a problem with color spaces.  The initial PSD is likely ProPhoto RGB, from what you've said.  And sounds like you're cutting and pasting into an sRGB or not color managed document.  You don't want to do that, clearly.
> 
> What color space does the finished file need to be?



hallo Victoria,
first question : my d300 is srgb or adobe 1998, photoshop also. why isn't it possible to set color space in lr to adobe 1998 ? my printer is a canon mp980 200 euros and my display is the one of my asus laptop (1000 euros all included) or samsung t220 200 euros so very far from prophoto !

final will be web so srgb or print locally or in a small lab so again srgb
so final jpg export will be srgb after i have done sylver efex pro, onone,... retouching in prophoto to be sure i have no problem when i come back to lr

second : when you create a document in photoshop you cannot chose prophoto even in cc2014. correct ? so you have a adobe or srgb file or no color management file
your only chance to have good color when you file>import (dynamic oblect) a selection you did in ps from lr on your new document is when ps says :
Hi, embedded is prophoto and current document is 1998. do you want to convert to 1998 and you say yes.

if for unknow reason you don't have this warning you are dead

how do you proceed ?

it often occurs you create a background image with bridge, ononesoftware (textures,...) first in ps which is not prophoto and import another psd being prophoto because you edit in ps from lr

best regards
marc


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2014)

Marc,

The colour space setting in camera is irrelevant in respect of the Raw files that you shoot, it only affects the jpeg file created in camera. Raw files have no colour space until they are converted by a raw conversion engine such as Lightroom. Adobe has chosen to use ProPhotoRGB as its working colour space, and you'll probably find in your external editing preferences that you have ProPhotoRGB set as the colour space for editing in Photoshop.

When you create a document in Photoshop you CAN choose to use ProPhotoRGB, so it would seem logical to me to stay with that colour space in Photoshop, exporting to sRGB for printing.


----------



## grosloulou (Dec 18, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Marc,
> 
> The colour space setting in camera is irrelevant in respect of the Raw files that you shoot, it only affects the jpeg file created in camera. Raw files have no colour space until they are converted by a raw conversion engine such as Lightroom. Adobe has chosen to use ProPhotoRGB as its working colour space, and you'll probably find in your external editing preferences that you have ProPhotoRGB set as the colour space for editing in Photoshop.
> 
> When you create a document in Photoshop you CAN choose to use ProPhotoRGB, so it would seem logical to me to stay with that colour space in Photoshop, exporting to sRGB for printing.



thanks
do you see prophoto in "file new dialog box" in your photoshop cc 2014 ?

br
marc


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2014)

If I create a new document in PS CC2014, using the "Default Photoshop Size" preset, this is what I get:


----------



## grosloulou (Dec 18, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> If I create a new document in PS CC2014, using the "Default Photoshop Size" preset, this is what I get:



ah ! i will check why this doesn't appear

so, you advise to create a new white document in prophoto ?

in same idea, suppose you use bridge and find a beautiful jpg background and open ps and want to import as dynamic object a selection i did in ps from the retouched raw of lr5.6, the jpg is not prophoto
how do you open a jpg in ps in prophoto mode ?

thanks
marc


----------

